
Weizenbaum examines computers and society (1985) - dedalus
http://tech.mit.edu/V105/N16/weisen.16n.html
======
drallison
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Weizenbaum](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Weizenbaum)
for a short biography. He died in 2008.

